# Individual Bale Wrapper



## michaelmoten (Apr 30, 2014)

I am considering the purchase of an individual bale wrapper to wrap 200-300 silage bales per year for feeding beef cattle. Currently we produce and feed only dry hay, a silage bale has never been made on this farm. I would love to have an inline wrapper but I see no way to justify the $30,000 price tag for a new one and in my area used are few and far between. That has led me to look at an individual wrapper. Again for purely monetary reasons I am considering the TubeLine TL1000R which seams very similar to the Diamond Wrapper Z560 which has been discussed briefly on this site. Does anyone have any experience with either wrapper? Has anyone actually seen one in person? Am I missing something in considering this type of wrapper? Baler to be used is a BR7060 Silage Special. This year we produced aprox. 680 bales of hay, a portion which is kept to feed our own cattle with the remainder being sold. Any information at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## michaelmoten (Apr 30, 2014)

There are youtube videos for both that I cannot figure out how to share a link to.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I personally have an Anderson inline wrapper. I've seen in person a McHale used. I thought it did a good job.

Are inlines up to $30k now? Is there a neighbor around that would go half for one?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Those are pretty basic wrappers. You are going to need a min of 2 tractors one of the wrapper and one loading/stacking. My brother and I each have self loading wrappers but most of the time we both load with another machine if you haul the bales back to the farm to wrap it seems to be just as fast to do it this way.

I prefer a trailer wrapper to a 3pth as well, but I just don't like 3ph equipment.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> I personally have an Anderson inline wrapper. I've seen in person a McHale used. I thought it did a good job.
> 
> Are inlines up to $30k now? Is there a neighbor around that would go half for one?


Yea it's looking like about 30 for a nice anderson. I kicked around getting one for a rental and did a price check... They are slick to run though


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would not buy a bale wrapper that does not have belts on the table .it is almost impossible to wrap wet or smaller or odd shaped bales with those units. for individual bales we went to 1 with belts and would never go back


----------



## michaelmoten (Apr 30, 2014)

Bonfire said:


> I personally have an Anderson inline wrapper. I've seen in person a McHale used. I thought it did a good job.
> 
> Are inlines up to $30k now? Is there a neighbor around that would go half for one?


I priced checked on Frontier, Anderson, and Tubeline yesterday at my local dealers. They are all $30k+ or -. The range was $26k to around $33k depending on brand and options. I would love to find a neighbor to go in half and half on one, that would be the ideal situation, so far I haven't found any that have expressed any interest. I even checked into rental, again in my area nothing available. I must say that I do not live in the most agricultural friendly region.



Dill said:


> Those are pretty basic wrappers. You are going to need a min of 2 tractors one of the wrapper and one loading/stacking. My brother and I each have self loading wrappers but most of the time we both load with another machine if you haul the bales back to the farm to wrap it seems to be just as fast to do it this way.
> 
> I prefer a trailer wrapper to a 3pth as well, but I just don't like 3ph equipment.


I definitely agree they are not the most ideal or efficient operation. I am not a huge fan of 3ph equipment either. But I do have a tractor I could mount the wrapper on and leave hooked up until I am finished with it for the season. I am only interested in wrapping the hay for my personal use. What I had in mind was loading the bales onto trailer from the field, hauling them to where the will be stored until winter and wrapping them there as to minimize the handling of them. I didn't get an actual quote for a trailed wrapper or an auto-loader individual, but they did throw around numbers starting around $14k from what I remember.



endrow said:


> I would not buy a bale wrapper that does not have belts on the table .it is almost impossible to wrap wet or smaller or odd shaped bales with those units. for individual bales we went to 1 with belts and would never go back


 Thank you for the input, I will have to do a little more research and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

That's how I've been wrapping just seems to make too many holes in the film when you wrap in the field and haul them home to stack.

I've only run wrappers with the belts as well. So I don't know how just rollers would work. I got my wrapper for 7 *used of course, new wrapper prices sure haven't been going down and I don't think they will either. You can find a used 3pth wrapper for 3500-5500 easily at least around here. I've also seen them mounted to a trailer. If you go used buy a 30 and not a 20, you use less wrap and 20 is getting harder to find.


----------



## michaelmoten (Apr 30, 2014)

Dill said:


> That's how I've been wrapping just seems to make too many holes in the film when you wrap in the field and haul them home to stack.
> 
> I've only run wrappers with the belts as well. So I don't know how just rollers would work. I got my wrapper for 7 *used of course, new wrapper prices sure haven't been going down and I don't think they will either. You can find a used 3pth wrapper for 3500-5500 easily at least around here. I've also seen them mounted to a trailer. If you go used buy a 30 and not a 20, you use less wrap and 20 is getting harder to find.


Thank you for that pointer. I was quoted $7850 for the 3pth individual wrapper new. I will have to call and ask the size of wrap used, I never even thought to ask.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

I wouldnt be scared of the used market. Find a nice used 10-12k$ inline, and ship it for 1-2k is still miles ahead of 30k.

Inline for speed,one man operation, plastic savings

single bale for space savings (if stacking) and slightly more ability to feed when wanted. or selling bales.

Not a big fan of tubers here (different then inline in that it feeds over like a sock)


----------

